# 2018 Halloween Village Thread (Lemax Spooky Town / Department 56)



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for the update


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Here are a bunch of them!













































Also, keep in mine there are more accessories, etc on D56's website. Those are just the main buildings.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I've never bought any dept 56 pieces due to price but, man, I love that witch boot house! I've been exclusively buying and displaying witch themed pieces for the last few years but new spooky town pieces that fit my theme are getting scarce. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh those are really cute! I esp. like the Happy Halloween house (always love a cat theme), and that witch house is really original. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi all, just found out today Lemax will be raising their prices. Figurines will be 9-50 percent more, small accessories will be 33 percent more, and houses and table pieces will be 2-5 dollars more.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm definitely going to check this out and add it to my bookmarks. I love a lot of the things that I saw. Love the little houses and tree's.

Thanks for updating!!


----------



## marlah (Jul 27, 2011)

I found a link to the new 2018 Lemax catalog for Spooky Town at https://issuu.com/minidorpprimeur/docs/2018_halloween_catalog/12
Favorites for me are the Reaper Motorcycle Company and Spooky Sonata tabletop accent.


----------



## carefullance (Jul 18, 2016)

marlah said:


> I found a link to the new 2018 Lemax catalog for Spooky Town at
> Favorites for me are the Reaper Motorcycle Company and Spooky Sonata tabletop accent.


Awesome thanks for posting! Makes me excited


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Mid-season from Dept.56 the Addams family.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I was squealing with delight until I saw the price tag on the house... they are killing me... for $165, it should be like that cuckoo clock from the movie where the characters are on it and Gomez kisses Tish


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Guys! So glad this thread is up and running again. I'm loving some of the new Lemax stuff I'm seeing online! Gonna be another great year. 








Squash Shack 2018








Evil Pumpkin Tower 2018








Eerie Go Round 2018 (Michaels Exclusive)








Witch's Tower 2018 (Michaels Exclusive) - this MUST be mine! 








Gateway Halloween Countdown 2018 (Michaels Exclusive)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

A few more...








Symphony of Screams 2018 (Michaels Exclusive)








Wasteland Pub 2018 (Michaels Exclusive)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

and a few more...








Creepy Cabin 2018








First Time Buyers 2018 (that name cracks me up! )








Haunted House of Props 2018 








Monster Hunting Supplies 2018








The Crypt Casino 2018








Witch and Warlock Residence 2018


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm kinda digging on the new "family" figurine ensemble they have this year. 








Buying a New House 2018

the "Dad" in the group is also pictured on their main display pic shown here. He's at the center bottom. I love the spare hand and arm in his side pocket!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

TWO witch themed buildings this year?!? That's almost too good to be true!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> TWO witch themed buildings this year?!? That's almost too good to be true!


I agree! The casino seems to be getting all the love this year, but I'm all about that Witch's Tower. I think it will fit in great with my Witch's Lair - I just hope it's still working when I pull that one out this year. It's so old and fragile, that every year I hold my breath to see if the Witch on her broom pops up from the roof when I plug it in. I think I might get the Squash Shack too. That one is super cute!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Having been fortunate enough to have several early release pieces, the Museum is aces. The casino has the crazy lighting but the museum just oozes nostalgia for me!



Spookywolf said:


> I agree! The casino seems to be getting all the love this year, but I'm all about that Witch's Tower. I think it will fit in great with my Witch's Lair - I just hope it's still working when I pull that one out this year. It's so old and fragile, that every year I hold my breath to see if the Witch on her broom pops up from the roof when I plug it in. I think I might get the Squash Shack too. That one is super cute!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I completely missed the museum, Doug. Had to go look for it, so I'm adding the pic here for easy drooling - I mean viewing.  That's a really nicely done building. Oh my aching wallet! This is going to be a very good year for new additions. And I'm still sorely tempted by the D56 witch boot house. That thing is to die for!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

That Symphony of Screams is quite a unique piece. I really like it. Trying to figure out a good place it would fit in my village.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish I could buy every single stickin' thing that I like, but I'd need a whole wing added to my house just for the Halloween village setup.  It makes it a challenge to say no to most and be very discriminating on what I allow myself to add in. My dream house would be a huge, Victorian mansion with an upstairs/attic room just for the village - like in Beetlejuice! Thinking this year I might try weeding out a few pieces that haven't really fit well, to make room for some "new blood!"


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Being on an extremely tight budget this year I'm looking at getting the witches tower only. I'm just hoping the price isn't too outrageous.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Shadowbat said:


> Being on an extremely tight budget this year I'm looking at getting the witches tower only. I'm just hoping the price isn't too outrageous.


Shadowbat, so glad to see you back on here! I thought you'd disappeared for good!  

I know what you mean about budget. There are several things I'd really like to get this year, but I can really only afford to get one building. Going to be a tough call, but I'm hoping that seeing them in person will help to make up my mind. We're getting closer, Michael's should be getting their stuff in soon. I might be moving right about then too, so I hope I'll be settled and still able to set up my display. It seems like every year something happens to derail my village set-up plans. If all works out, I'd like to plan a few days off this year just to dedicate to setting up the Spooky Town. I want to do the whole sha-bang and have spooky movies going in the background, maybe some spiced cider and some Halloween lighting. Really set the mood. I might even try my hand at doing a video with music once I have it all done, so I can share it on here. Getting excited - can't wait!


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Last year my wife and I became obsessed with Spooky Town. Looks like we jumped on the bandwagon at a good time. I'm loving everything that's new this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

BileFreeze said:


> Last year my wife and I became obsessed with Spooky Town. Looks like we jumped on the bandwagon at a good time. I'm loving everything that's new this year.


Hi BileFreeze. We all know that feeling. Collecting a Halloween village is like a bag of Lay's potato chips - nobody can have just one! When I first started I think I must have made 6 different trips to Michaels for for more things so I could keep using coupons. What pieces have you collected so far? I started out buying a hodge-podge of everything, but I tend to gravitate toward the witch pieces. I think I've hit that point where I need to go through my set up and try to streamline into a theme and sell a few things that don't fit. I bought a random boat piece one year and don't even have a water feature in my village, LOL!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I see so many buildings and accessories I want this year. Last year I went a little over board but I see at least 3 buildings (Casino, Museum, Symphony) I want this year and several accent pieces. My graveyard scene is already packed into a 4ft by 4ft area and I see about 5 or 6 additions I want for that as well.


Going to be a tough year.


Man I love Spookytown.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Shadowbat, so glad to see you back on here! I thought you'd disappeared for good!
> 
> I know what you mean about budget. There are several things I'd really like to get this year, but I can really only afford to get one building. Going to be a tough call, but I'm hoping that seeing them in person will help to make up my mind. We're getting closer, Michael's should be getting their stuff in soon. I might be moving right about then too, so I hope I'll be settled and still able to set up my display. It seems like every year something happens to derail my village set-up plans. If all works out, I'd like to plan a few days off this year just to dedicate to setting up the Spooky Town. I want to do the whole sha-bang and have spooky movies going in the background, maybe some spiced cider and some Halloween lighting. Really set the mood. I might even try my hand at doing a video with music once I have it all done, so I can share it on here. Getting excited - can't wait!


I still pop in from time to time. I just don't have the free time like I use to.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

Anyone have any info on when Michaels will have these out? I know it’s usually near the end of this month- I’ve gotta be ready to swoop in with 60% off coupons!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

PunkinGal said:


> Anyone have any info on when Michaels will have these out? I know it’s usually near the end of this month- I’ve gotta be ready to swoop in with 60% off coupons!


It has to be soon. I know every store is different so it's probably best to ask in your local store.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the deal is on the 'Mad Pumpkin Patch'. I see it for 2017 (although I never ever remember seeing it last year at Michael's), but yet I see it all over the place for 2018 including LeMax!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not one for these little villages (I think I have a few tiny gravestones, but that's it) but ohhhh man, that Happy Halloween house with the cats might get me...


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Any word yet on the appearance of Spooky Town at Michaels? I'm hoping maybe this week sometime? ...scurries off to check coupon situation...


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

Spookywolf said:


> Any word yet on the appearance of Spooky Town at Michaels? I'm hoping maybe this week sometime? ...scurries off to check coupon situation...


Nothing as of 7/9 around here. Hardly any Fall stuff at all.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

FreakinFreak said:


> Can someone tell me what the deal is on the 'Mad Pumpkin Patch'. I see it for 2017 (although I never ever remember seeing it last year at Michael's), but yet I see it all over the place for 2018 including LeMax!


I may be wrong on this, but I believe that Michaels gets their "exclusives" from Lemax first, then they go to the regular Lemax lineup the next year as new offerings. At least that's what I've seen the last several years. I got my Mad Pumpkin Patch at Michaels last year, but had to return once because the top pumpkin was partially broken off. My replacement was fantastic though. It's a great piece if you're considering it. Lots of lights and animation.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook (Jun 18, 2014)

Michael's did have The Mad Pumpkin last year, but dont know how long it lasted on the shelves. This is many peoples favorite Spooky Town item ever made from voting surveys on Facebook I have seen. There will probably be much more made this year.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay, we've had some time to mull it over. What's hitting the top on everyone's wish list this year? Here's mine...

Spooky Town Witches Tower ( so scared to see the price tag on this! )
Gateway Halloween Countdown
Squash Shack
D56 Esmeralda's Shoe Shop (only if I hit a lucky scratch-off ticket )

I've yet to pull the trigger on getting any of the countdown pieces, but I really like the gate one this year. I like that it can fit into a cemetery, a front yard, or even the entrance into town. Question, the squash shack isn't a Michaels exclusive, so does that mean they won't be stocking it? I see it on Ehobby for $26.99 which might end up cheaper if I can't use a coupon.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Spookywolf said:


> Any word yet on the appearance of Spooky Town at Michaels? I'm hoping maybe this week sometime? ...scurries off to check coupon situation...


My store doesn't stock ST before August in the last few years. I remember when I first started collecting, it always hit the stores around July 4th but they also carried a much larger selection then. I think if they started this early with such a limited display, it would all be gone by August.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Went to Michaels yesterday and they seem to be busy trying to make room for Halloween, no sign of villagey goodness yet.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

I reached out to Michaels on Twitter and they told me we would see Spooky Town in stores on 7/20!!


----------



## Kittykat85 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Slightly off topic and sorry if I'm posting this question in the wrong place, but what is the most you'd be willing to pay for a second hand piece that you really wanted? 

I ask as Ebay prices from some sellers are a joke!!! Just curious to see if anyone is actually willing to pay them...
We all know none of the pieces hold any real value to anyone other than a fellow collector. So as a collector how do you decide on a price your willing to pay for a desired piece?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Kittykat85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Slightly off topic and sorry if I'm posting this question in the wrong place, but what is the most you'd be willing to pay for a second hand piece that you really wanted?
> 
> ...


Some of the pieces are harder to find than others. Finding working, undamaged examples is important too.

I wouldn't put too much stock in what someone is asking on Ebay. Always click on completed or sold listings to see what actual prices are.


----------



## crazyhalloweenguy (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey everyone! 
I meant to post the other day but I went into Michael's the other day and they had spooky town up! They also had some other Halloween stuff but I Didn't really have time to look at it. To me the buildings aren't really that impressive this year but then again I didn't really have time to look at them. I didn't like the pumpkin merry go round in the prop shop but that's about it. I don't know once it's done maybe I'll like it more and end up spending all my cash LOL


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Picked up a couple new pieces today (Erie-go-round and Haunted museum) and will be picking up a few more tomorrow. Jo-anns has a 60% off coupon and Michaels honors it.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Got ours at Micheals with a 50% off coupon good for the next week.


----------



## carefullance (Jul 18, 2016)

Got the squash shack for 20 dollars with coupon today and it looks great. As for the other buildings, my Michaels didn't have anything plugged in so I couldn't see how the Wasteland Pub and Prop Shop lit up. Hopefully they'll be on next time, I want to see how they look lit before getting another


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. Used the Joanns 60% off to pick up the Squash Shack, the Witch's Tower, and the Count Down Gates. Squash shack is awesome. It's on the smaller side, but that's a good thing for me because of my lack of space. And it's one of the cheaper pieces this year - yay! Thinking I'll use it in either my pumpkin patch area or the witch neighborhood. The Witch Tower is also amazing, lot 's of great detail and I like the animation on it. And the Count Down Gates are one of those universal pieces you can use anywhere. I really like the Lemax offerings this year at Michaels. My store didn't have their display up yet, but I had to get mine before they put them on sale and you can't use the coupons. I'm planning a few more trips back to Michaels later on to pick up some figures and accessories. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I swore I would only add to my witch's village due to lack of space, and I love that there are TWO witch themed pieces this year. But the witch and warlock residence just doesn't wow me. It just seems so generic. The tower is great but as it is animated, it is also too pricey for me this year, even with a coupon. sigh...


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

I got that piece last year at my Michael's


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

FreakinFreak said:


> Can someone tell me what the deal is on the 'Mad Pumpkin Patch'. I see it for 2017 (although I never ever remember seeing it last year at Michael's), but yet I see it all over the place for 2018 including LeMax!


Got this piece last year sorry


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Id like to see the mad pumpkin patch and the eerie go round side by sidr to get an idea of a setup. Unsure if I should get the eerie go round


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I picked up the Symphony of screams, Countdown gate, Dept 56 Pumpkin tower and the frankie pedicab today. Thinking about getting either the Graveside diner or Zombie diner from Ehobby. Trying to decide which.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

It appears the Joann's 60% off coupon is no longer, and I only see 50% from last week's flyer. For some reason I can't find Joann's flyer that starts today (Sun).


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Aug 27, 2016)

Bought a Squash Shack with a 60% off coupon, and got in the old retired Spooky Town Fire Department from ebay on the same day. Both nice additions!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought the witches tower today and got it home and its broke. Not going all the way back today. I also found the gruesome grave digger from 2005 that had never been opened on Facebook market place for $8 so I snatched it up too. Do you all keep your's up all year or justme?


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Boy the prices are up this year, but they have quite a few that are tempting! Used a 40% for the Props building and the 50% for the Eerie Carousel. May go back for the Museum if I get another 50% coupon, that's a really cool piece with great detail and lighting. Wish I had room for the Symphony, loved its soundtrack, and Casino, but I don't know where it'd fit that in, and I feel like its soundtrack would get old really quickly. Also loved the Cabin & the Witches with the flickering cauldron by the moon but might have to wait & see if I can snag them on end-of-season sale.

Sorry to hear you had trouble with the Witch Tower lowdnrob, it's really cool. No, I don't have the room (and my family doesn't love it as much as I do) so it only comes out after Labor Day. 

As always, can't wait to see what everyone does with their new additions


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

This is how my dining room looks all year. Unfortunately I'm out of room so I have to figure something out fast.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

So far I've bought the "Serenading the Dead", "Spooky Twins", and "Do Not Disturb" figures at Michaels. Also bought one building: "The Haunted House of Props".


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

Bought the Wasteland Pub yesterday, with coupon, and will have to take a real serious look at buying any more, coupon or not they are getting expensive. There use to be a pretty good difference between Dept 56 and Lemax cost wise but the gap is closing quickly but not the quality. 
Will not be putting up my village this year but will fine tune the props inside the house....but it hasn’t stopped from buying for next year&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I picked up the Squash Shack as a colorful addition to my witch village. It was the only piece I could justify this year at Michael's. I considered both the witch and warlock residence and the full moon moonshine table piece, but both are so tiny that even with 50% off coupons I don't think they are worth the price. The squash shack is at least somewhat unique, even if it is on the small side. The other lighted buildings are so small now that they don't even show up when placed in a display with older buildings. Time to start looking elsewhere for my village additions!


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Madame Leota said:


> . . . The other lighted buildings are so small now that they don't even show up when placed in a display with older buildings. Time to start looking elsewhere for my village additions!


Well, if money isn't an issue, Department 56's OSV Halloween buildings are definitely a bit larger, but then again, so are the prices!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Yeah you really need the coupons to make it worth it. Dept 56 is nice but still almost double the lemax price after coupon. Plus they dont have a lot of variety.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> Yeah you really need the coupons to make it worth it.


And, unfortunately, Michaels' prices (without coupons/discounts) are normally higher than what many other places would normally charge (at least for buildings).
Unfortunately, around me, they seem to be the only game in town for Lemax when it comes to brick-and-mortar locations selling them. 



Godcrusher said:


> Dept 56 is nice but still almost double the lemax price after coupon. Plus they dont have a lot of variety.


What I really miss is when Department 56 use to offer the _All Hollow's Eve_ sub-series for their Dickens' Village line, and more recently, the _Salem Willows_ sub-series for New England Village. Still pricier than Lemax was, but more compatible size-wise. (Also, not quite as over-the-top goofy).


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, I miss the days when more retailers sold ST in their stores. Garden Ridge (now @ Home) used to have a great selection, better than Michaels. More sellers means competitive prices. I'm just going to have to be content with adding figures and details rather than more buildings unless I find deals on older pieces.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Madame Leota said:


> Yes, I miss the days when more retailers sold ST in their stores. Garden Ridge (now @ Home) used to have a great selection, better than Michaels. More sellers means competitive prices. I'm just going to have to be content with adding figures and details rather than more buildings unless I find deals on older pieces.


Around me, there was both Frank's Nursery & Crafts and The Rag Shop (both long gone), and even a supermarket chain (Stop & Shop, which is still in business) that had a small selection, but they stopped carrying it like ten years ago.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a 45 min + ride just to look at the Dept 56 line and other than that one store I really don’t know where else I would go to find Dept 56 for sale. I like to see a piece before I buy it....just to see the scale of it. YouTube is fun to see what others have done and that will give you a pretty good idea of the actual size of a building. I am knee deep into Dept 56 and Lemax Halloween buildings. I have a large display but the prices are making it difficult to buy much of anything else...especially new. I will hunt after season sales and Goodwill for that random deal. Bummer


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

watch coupons from other stores, micheals honors them, i bought four of these this past weekend with the joanns 60% off plus a 30 off total purchase.....mouth drop yasssssssssssssssss go on micheals coupon list online and theres a coupon with the store list. then watch on lke realmenot.com


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> watch coupons from other stores, micheals honors them, i bought four of these this past weekend with the joanns 60% off plus a 30 off total purchase.....mouth drop yasssssssssssssssss go on micheals coupon list online and theres a coupon with the store list. then watch on lke realmenot.com


Does retailmenot have a section for Michaels in the U.S.?
I tried to check, but the one I found said "Michaels Canada" at the top.
(And I haven't been anywhere near Canada in decades!)


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I have Michaels and Menards that carry ST around me. Only D56 is about 45 minutes away.


----------



## HauntScoop (Jul 1, 2018)

so you got 90% off each item?... if so then wow!


----------



## HauntScoop (Jul 1, 2018)

oops my last post was for screamqueen2012. i forgot to quote the post sorry!


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> I have Michaels and Menards that carry ST around me. Only D56 is about 45 minutes away.


I use to have a D56 dealer that carried the villages all year that was within about five miles, but they stopped selling them this year. 
Any other D56 dealers I know of in the area only have the villages available around November-December, and they don't carry everything.
As for Menards, website says the closest one is about 385 miles away in Ohio. (I live about an hour northeast of New York City.)


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

The D56 dealer near me is a Hallmark store and they have theirs set up all year round. We buy a lot of their Xmas stuff for my wifes village. 

I think the only thing IM getting from them is the NBC fountain.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> The D56 dealer near me is a Hallmark store and they have theirs set up all year round.


I don't believe that any of the Hallmark stores anywhere near me sell D56 villages these days. 

(Some might have _Snowbabies_, though, but I've never had the desire to buy one of those things.)


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Wanting to start my Halloween Village this year. I have a D56 Christmas Village and was thinking of going with D56 for the Halloween Village. I've never been disappointed with the quality of their products. I went to look at Lemax at our local Michaels because I thought that they were typically less expensive than D56 but I didn't find that to be true. I know I can get them 40-50% off with coupons and that they are easier to find on ebay and in stores. But then I read reviews and there are several that are disappointed by the quality of the Lemax products. What to do... what to do?


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

S_Toast said:


> Wanting to start my Halloween Village this year. I have a D56 Christmas Village and was thinking of going with D56 for the Halloween Village. I've never been disappointed with the quality of their products.


Which D56 Christmas village do you have, or is it more a mix of the different villages?




S_Toast said:


> I went to look at Lemax at our local Michaels because I thought that they were typically less expensive than D56 but I didn't find that to be true.


Actually, Michaels non-discounted prices on Lemax villages are usually higher than other retailers. But even as high as they can be, they're still a lot cheaper than new D56 list prices these days. 




S_Toast said:


> I know I can get them 40-50% off with coupons and that they are easier to find on ebay and in stores. But then I read reviews and there are several that are disappointed by the quality of the Lemax products. What to do... what to do?


Personally, I feel the Lemax buildings / accessories can vary wildly in quality, but if you can see them in stores before buying them, you stand a better chance of finding decent ones.

As for what to do, it all depends on how much you're willing to spend, what type/style of Halloween village you want, and how large a collection you plan to have. Also, where exactly do you plan to display the village/how much space will you have available?


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

xmscity1225 said:


> Which D56 Christmas village do you have, or is it more a mix of the different villages?



It's all Original Snow Village. My grandfather bought one home for my grandmother many years ago because he saw it in a department store and thought it looked like their house. Which it indeed did. She obtained other pieces slowly over the years and when my grandfather died and she sold the house to travel the country in her motorhome she gifted it to me. Slowly, over the next three years birthdays and Christmas. I've added onto it over the years as well but have always stuck to Original Snow Village.

Wow... so there's the long answer....

I have about 14 buildings and various accessories/figurines and plan to display my Halloween Village in the same spot. So it can get pretty good sized. I usually allow myself one building and a couple accessories per year due to price. But the D56 snow village is much easier to come by and the retired pieces you can get for great discounts.

I also found that this years D56 Halloween and Lemax Spooky town were pretty close in price. At least at Michaels. BUT at 40% off at Michaels that makes them much more reasonable. 

I need to hurry up and decide! Maybe I'll start saving my tip money toward my village so I have less heartache over the cost.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I started collecting last year and went with Lemax because I thought they were more affordable with coupons and such at Michaels. You can get current year buildings fairly cheap. 

As for quality, it does seem that the Lemax buildings are fragile (or cheaply made, you decide) but even in my short experience, I figured out quickly that they are easily repairable in most cases. 

With that said, now I’m getting rid of them all because I realized I just don’t have the space needed for this kind of hobby! I am going to have to just live vicariously through everyone else’s town setups


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a fairly large Dept 56 and Lemax village...31 feet long (the tables are set up in a “L” shape) and 4 to 5 1/2 feet deep. Some of my favorite buildings are Lemax. Lemax, on the most part, are not well made but quickly repairable. The increase in Lemax prices over the last year or so makes me cringe and step away to have a second thought if I really “need” that particular building. I think both Dept 56 and Lemax work really well with each other.
Go to YouTube.com and look at all the villages posted there, both Christmas and Halloween. It will give you a ton of ideas and you get to see how they really look next to each other. 
eBay is worth a look at some of the past years buildings and accessories and better prices.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

It's been a bummer that Michaels has been discounting Lemax Spooky Town for only 30% off the past two weeks.
I have all these *4*0% coupons that I can't use for village pieces! 
(Been using the 40% coupons to buy more gravestones from the store's _Tiny Treasures_ line instead.)


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

We've been collecting ST since 2000, we have a few Dept 56 pieces but what turned me off with most of the pieces is the gloss finish. Don't have the room for anymore houses and haven't seen anything that really thrilled me in the past couple of years but this year I'm going to splurge. I've preordered the Addams family house will post a picture when it arrives sometime next month.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

BillyBones said:


> We've been collecting ST since 2000, we have a few Dept 56 pieces but what turned me off with most of the pieces is the gloss finish. Don't have the room for anymore houses and haven't seen anything that really thrilled me in the past couple of years but this year I'm going to splurge. I've preordered the Addams family house will post a picture when it arrives sometime next month.


I would love to see a pic when you get the Adams family house.

I agree with the glossy finish. I don't like that at all.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Now that Michaels Spookytown is 30% off and most coupons are no good did everyone get what they wanted?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Godcrusher said:


> Now that Michaels Spookytown is 30% off and most coupons are no good did everyone get what they wanted?


The only thing I bought this year was the Squash Shack. I thought it was unique enough that with a 50% coupon I could justify the price. I didn't feel that way about any of the other pieces once I saw them in person. I initially planned to get Full Moon Moonshine but when I saw how small it was, I just couldn't pull the trigger on it. Same for Witch and Warlock Residence. And, btw, what is up with that name? They seriously couldn't come up with anything more creative than that? 
Not spooky town, but I did also buy the little light up pumpkin house from the miniatures section of Michaels. It works great next to the squash shack, as the style and detail are almost identical. I think the pumpkin buildings will make a nice colorful addition to my witch's village.


----------



## shammus (Mar 7, 2017)

Dumb question here, but where do you go to buy Dept 56 items? I think someone mentioned Hallmark earlier but the Hallmarks I have around here (I live in Kansas City) don't seem to carry any sort of Halloween villages. 

To respond to another question someone asked...we leave our Spooky Town village set up all year long. But around this time of year we do rearrange the city altogether and start buying new things. So it's a different town every year but we've always got it set up regardless of season.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

I


shammus said:


> Dumb question here, but where do you go to buy Dept 56 items? I think someone mentioned Hallmark earlier but the Hallmarks I have around here (I live in Kansas City) don't seem to carry any sort of Halloween villages.
> 
> To respond to another question someone asked...we leave our Spooky Town village set up all year long. But around this time of year we do rearrange the city altogether and start buying new things. So it's a different town every year but we've always got it set up regardless of season.



I would contact Dept 56 and have them send you a list of retailers who sell the village pieces only...I think if you ask for just Dept 56 Halloween they may give you all Dept 56 items which won’t help. Good luck! I can find only one near me and it is over 45 min away.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

shammus said:


> Dumb question here, but where do you go to buy Dept 56 items? I think someone mentioned Hallmark earlier but the Hallmarks I have around here (I live in Kansas City) don't seem to carry any sort of Halloween villages.


Try this site: https://department56.com/pages/retailer-locator

And be sure to choose "Snow Village Halloween" under BY BRAND if you're looking for the regular D56 Halloween village.
(Or you can choose "Nightmare Before Christmas Village" if you prefer that one instead.)
Even after you get results from the search, you may want to call ahead and double-check with the store itself; sometimes, the information on the D56 website isn't fully up to date.
(One other quirk: when it shows you places located within a certain number of miles from your starting point, those are generally more "as the crow flies" straight line distances. It doesn't take into account actual driving distances or little things like large bodies of water that separate you and the store.)


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Bought my last piece of the year while this past weekend. The NBC fountain from Dept 56.

Also found out today that I wont be moving before Halloween so I will be able to put out more of my village than I thought. Not all of it but enough for a couple tables.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

By the way, at least here in the U.S., the Michaels ad for their Labor Day Sale shows that Lemax Spooky Town is now at 40% off, but there's also a coupon for 20% off your entire purchase (including sale items) good for today (Sunday September 2nd) through tomorrow (Labor Day itself, Monday September 3rd).

You can check at https://www.michaels.com/coupons for coupons if you didn't get a circular with them.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

xmscity1225 said:


> By the way, at least here in the U.S., the Michaels ad for their Labor Day Sale shows that Lemax Spooky Town is now at 40% off, but there's also a coupon for 20% off your entire purchase (including sale items) good for today (Sunday September 2nd) through tomorrow (Labor Day itself, Monday September 3rd).
> 
> You can check at https://www.michaels.com/coupons for coupons if you didn't get a circular with them.


Thanks for the info. Not sure I need anything else but 60% off makes me want to take a look anyways,


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> Thanks for the info. Not sure I need anything else but 60% off makes me want to take a look anyways,


But remember, it's not actually "60% off"; it's 20% off of the lower (40% price) price.

If something is $100, 60% off = $40.
But $100 at 40% off = $60, and then 20% off of $60 = $48 (an $8 difference from a straight 60% off).


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

xmscity1225 said:


> But remember, it's not actually "60% off"; it's 20% off of the lower (40% price) price.
> 
> If something is $100, 60% off = $40.
> But $100 at 40% off = $60, and then 20% off of $60 = $48 (an $8 difference from a straight 60% off).


I never thought of that but you are right. Something to remember next time I think I'm getting a great deal.


----------



## xmscity1225 (Oct 15, 2014)

Madame Leota said:


> I never thought of that but you are right. Something to remember next time I think I'm getting a great deal.


Well, at slightly better than 50% off, it's not a *bad* deal . . . it's just not as good as a straight 60% off of the price would have been.

By the way, when I went to my local Michaels on Monday, I did notice that they were out of some of the buildings (at least there were no boxes for them on the display). And the strange thing is, this particular location has never seemed to have had the "Evil Sinister Clowns" set of figures whenever I've been there.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Didn't really matter as I didn't make it there anyways. Oh well.

Think I will sort through my stuff this weekend to see what I will be putting out this year.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I have my village set up: click for pictures! (imgur album - with short video)











Spot the 3 real JBL pumpkins!

Best lighting I think ever. I've had those little purple Lemax lights forever, never used them because they're a pain to hide and I didn't want to use batteries. This year, I have a spare adapter and whoa. IRL the purple glow on the wall behind makes it look like fog, from a distance. It's all much brighter in the pictures than IRL.

Madam Ashbury's House of Wax has been out of service for a couple years, speaker problems and some broken parts. Well, turns out the speaker problem was because ~~somebody~~ mixed up the adapters for it and the Dead End Motel. Funny how easy that cleared up once they were swapped back.


Second best thing ever: remote control outlets. I push 3 buttons and it all comes on, no plugging or unplugging, and I can do it from across the room. Each outlet has a "squid" style power bar plugged into it, and you better believe I'm making good use of ALL my outlets (including the accessory adapters). I hate running batteries for anything. I could use a timer, yeah, but sometimes I need Madam Ashbury or the screaming house to shut up.


----------



## zo6marlene (Oct 20, 2011)

kakugori said:


> I have my village set up: click for pictures! (imgur album - with short video)
> 
> View attachment 561715
> 
> ...



I have used the remotes for a couple of years now and they are great! I also learned, the hard way, to lable all my cords for the village houses. Some of the new houses now come with the name of the piece, but not all. 
I try and pick up the remotes in the “after Christmas Sale”. I use one set of remotes for my two lamps on the buffet. You can put a little lamp any where with these remotes. Love them.


----------



## queenswake (Aug 17, 2016)

kakugori said:


> I have my village set up: click for pictures! (imgur album - with short video)
> 
> View attachment 561715
> 
> ...



You did a really nice job on this. The lighting totally makes it. Not only the background purple lighting but your extra lighting all over. Especially for trying to capture the village in pictures or video. So many village videos you watch are so dark with just the houses lit up that you can't even make out any details. While that works when you see it in person, it's just too dark for video and pictures. I'd think you could even turn on a light in the room to lighten it further to bring out even more details, without harming the effect of it being a night time scene. 

Some of the best Christmas village layouts I have seen are those where the lights are fully on. You enjoy it so much more because you can actually appreciate the details of the houses and figurines.

But yeah, great job. I want to walk around in it!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

kakugori said:


> I have my village set up: click for pictures! (imgur album - with short video)
> 
> View attachment 561715
> 
> ...


Holy Crap, what a fantastic display! Excellent work there. I love the lighting - did you use orange fairy lights too? Love the witchy moon in the background. I love the shot you took through the welcome arbor in the front yard of the house. I'm not that familiar with the D56 pieces but I do love them. Did the arbor/gate come with that house? I think maybe I spotted your JBL pumpkins outside the gate of the Madame M's fortune telling?? That's an awesome display, Kakugori, and I'm very jealous that I don't have anything of my own out yet. Great job! 

P.S. Would you mind sharing a link or where I could find the remote control outlets you mentioned?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Aw, thanks. If I don't do it this early, there's no time later and I get impatient and don't do things like spread out the tree limbs or take time to hide the cords well.

Part of why the lights work for photos is down to camera. I use my phone (galaxy s7), so I can get right up in there. My Mom tried to take pictures, but her iphone couldn't handle the dark. The string of orange lights along the fence in front (an indoor/outdoor wire garland from At Home) really helped lighten up some of the darker areas, as well as keeping the cats away from the table.

I don't remember which company made the arbor (I think D56), but it didn't come with the house. It's a pretty good sized "yard", in its own box.


The my little baby real JBL pumpkins x3 are located: big one in front of the Witches Brew Pub, next to the casket maker, just behind the horse pulling the hearse. Tiny one at the base of the cemetery cliff, just visible through the Forbidden Cemetery gate and to the right of the story telling skeletons. Last one is also tiny, set at the landing below the witches flight school, next to the casket clock. Those 3 are the only real ones, all the other pumpkins are fake.


I don't know that I recommend the exact set of outlet things I have, as one of the plugs has gone dead in both of the sets I have. These are the closest I found, but there are a bunch of options online, and in stores around Xmas.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice set up. Great job with the pics. IM hoping to sort through my stuff this weekend to see what I want to put out.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Your set up is amazing! I'd like to just move into your village.


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Madame Leota said:


> The only thing I bought this year was the Squash Shack. I thought it was unique enough that with a 50% coupon I could justify the price. I didn't feel that way about any of the other pieces once I saw them in person. I initially planned to get Full Moon Moonshine but when I saw how small it was, I just couldn't pull the trigger on it. Same for Witch and Warlock Residence. And, btw, what is up with that name? They seriously couldn't come up with anything more creative than that?
> Not spooky town, but I did also buy the little light up pumpkin house from the miniatures section of Michaels. It works great next to the squash shack, as the style and detail are almost identical. I think the pumpkin buildings will make a nice colorful addition to my witch's village.


Squash Shack here too and I did get another Mad Pumpkin Patch just to have as a spare, that is one of my top 5 favorites. I did not care for the color on the Witch and Warlock Residence, could repaint it but just got done repainting the Dead End Motel.


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

shammus said:


> Dumb question here, but where do you go to buy Dept 56 items? I think someone mentioned Hallmark earlier but the Hallmarks I have around here (I live in Kansas City) don't seem to carry any sort of Halloween villages.
> 
> To respond to another question someone asked...we leave our Spooky Town village set up all year long. But around this time of year we do rearrange the city altogether and start buying new things. So it's a different town every year but we've always got it set up regardless of season.


We get all of ours off of Ebay or Amazon. The occasional Ebay $15 or 20% off coupon helps.


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

kakugori said:


> Spot the 3 real JBL pumpkins!
> 
> Best lighting I think ever. I've had those little purple Lemax lights forever, never used them because they're a pain to hide and I didn't want to use batteries. This year, I have a spare adapter and whoa. IRL the purple glow on the wall behind makes it look like fog, from a distance. It's all much brighter in the pictures than IRL.
> 
> ...


Awesome setup, thanks for sharing. What size area does that take up? All these setups I see look like they are not using too much space but I have to keep my setup in basically a single row. My space is about 9ft x 2ft. I would have to guess you have around 5ft of depth, but to me it does not look like that much space. I was thinking of recording all the sounds from the buildings and just playing them back on some wireless speaker, that way I could leave the buildings lights on with the sounds off and also the sound effects would not "clash" with the other buildings all going at once.


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Spookywolf said:


> Holy Crap, what a fantastic display! Excellent work there. I love the lighting - did you use orange fairy lights too? Love the witchy moon in the background. I love the shot you took through the welcome arbor in the front yard of the house. I'm not that familiar with the D56 pieces but I do love them. Did the arbor/gate come with that house? I think maybe I spotted your JBL pumpkins outside the gate of the Madame M's fortune telling?? That's an awesome display, Kakugori, and I'm very jealous that I don't have anything of my own out yet. Great job!
> 
> P.S. Would you mind sharing a link or where I could find the remote control outlets you mentioned?


The Welcome Gate is Dept 56 Haunted Front Yard 52924


----------



## VillageDisplays2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Spookywolf said:


> P.S. Would you mind sharing a link or where I could find the remote control outlets you mentioned?


I have used Etekcity brand for years, I use three for lamps around the house and others for displays. I just plug the socket in the wall and connect a daisy chained row of power strips that I use for all the buildings plugs. Just hit a button on the remote and they all light up. They are by Etekcity on Amazon.https://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-Household-Appliances-Unlimited-Connections/dp/B00FAII824/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1537151937&sr=8-1&keywords=etekcity+remote


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

It's just a 6' x 2.5' plastic top folding table, not that big. Got a few slabs of green floral foam (leave it in the plastic wrapping as much as possible! messy crumbly stuff) underneath a black tablecloth to give some extra height.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Addam's family house arrived today, to be honest it's over priced for what it is.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks fairly small but great detail


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Fyi


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Just found out about a new job opportunity and I have to move to a new state by 11/13 which means I have to put my house on the market. SO I wont be able to put up as much as I would like so the potential buyers wont freak out and not consider my house. Im going to limit my space to 5ftx2ft.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Here are some pics of this years village. Sorry for the sideways pics but they are uploaded on my phone and this site does that for some reason


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Awesome set up, Godcrusher! The Spookies House on the Block building is on my wish list to buy someday. Love your cemetery! Is that a light-up fountain in front of the Mad Pumpkin Patch? Very cool! And when I saw your Countdown Gates it really struck me that I NEED to get my behind in gear and get my stuff out already. It's on my to-do list for this week. Hopefully I'll have some pics to share by this weekend. I really want to start using my countdown gate, darn it!


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Godcrusher said:


> Just found out about a new job opportunity and I have to move to a new state by 11/13 which means I have to put my house on the market. SO I wont be able to put up as much as I would like so the potential buyers wont freak out and not consider my house. Im going to limit my space to 5ftx2ft.


When my house was on the market in 2011 I had just received my 6-foot Headless Horseman statue from Grandin Road. I was so excited that I set him up in the corner of the living room and left him up (it was August). I think he was good luck because the house had been on the market for almost a year, and we finally got our buyer a month after putting him up. AND our buyer's birthday was...doot dee dooooooo....HALLOWEEN!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

This year's village:








It was taking up too much space before, so had to go vertical.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Oh!!

It never would have occurred to me to go vertical like that, with shelves. I like it! What a space saver.


----------

